# The PISO Company



## markroutt

This is another bottle I acquired yesterday and I would love to know more about. The bottle is stands 5 1/4 inches tall. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## markroutt

Another angle:


----------



## JOETHECROW

Mark,...by the way, welcome to the forum...

 "Piso's cure" was the earlier wording on those bottles...They were located in Warren Pa, near us...Piso's was a cannibas (pot) based cure.... There are a lot of interesting variations of your bottle.

 Here's an old thread with some great pics and reading...Helluva Piso's collection from Paul (Idigjars)...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-214410/mpage-1/key-puzzle/tm.htm#214410


----------



## markroutt

Thank you for the welcome, the info, and the link Joe. This is all very interesting.


----------



## JOETHECROW

You're welcome Mark,...by the way..Superb photos at your site! I absolutely LOVE the tree pics.


----------



## markroutt

Thank you Joe. Photography is one of my passions and I would love to start photographing some of the interesting bottles I have found. I think they would make interesting still life images.


----------



## JOETHECROW

They're great subjects...even with a lowly kodak easy share...[] []


----------



## markroutt

Nice! I love the backlighting.


----------



## RedGinger

Here's my Piso's:


----------



## Wheelah23

I've never dug a shard of one of those green ones, but I've dug two whole ones in aqua. Both are the "PISO'S CURE" type embossing. Did people not like green around here? [8|]


----------

